# Level 5 Finish verification



## rexchamp (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm not an expert but I have some experience and I've joined the crew at a site in west texas. the framing and hanging of drywall was problematic from the beginning. Walls had quite a bit of rippling apprently but I never saw the original work. Another crew was hired from out of town to remedy the mistakes with a level 5 finish. Instead of removing sheetrock they decided to fill all the recessed waves in the sheetrock with mud...on ceiling and on walls. Apparently it looks better than it originally did but I never saw original. I did capture these pics right around sunset with that brutal light coming from west. Please comment on the quality of this work. In my experience a level 5 finish isn't contingent upon the time of day the light comes in. Am I correct in saying this? The same crew did the paint job too which I also find unbelievably amateur hour for the amount of money they were paid. This is a 3000sq.ft. space with 16' ceilings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

rexchamp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not an expert but I have some experience and I've joined the crew at a site in west texas. the framing and hanging of drywall was problematic from the beginning. Walls had quite a bit of rippling apprently but I never saw the original work. Another crew was hired from out of town to remedy the mistakes with a level 5 finish. Instead of removing sheetrock they decided to fill all the recessed waves in the sheetrock with mud...on ceiling and on walls. Apparently it looks better than it originally did but I never saw original. I did capture these pics right around sunset with that brutal light coming from west. Please comment on the quality of this work. In my experience a level 5 finish isn't contingent upon the time of day the light comes in. Am I correct in saying this? The same crew did the paint job too which I also find unbelievably amateur hour for the amount of money they were paid. This is a 3000sq.ft. space with 16' ceilings. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 41865
> ...


Is that primed or just sanded?


----------



## rexchamp (9 mo ago)

Mjaw said:


> Is that primed or just sanded?


this is the job completed


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah looks bad. Also for 16' high walls you should be paying a really high premium, especially for level 5. How'd they screw it up they go for the absolute lowest quote and pray? The general contractor or owners should have known better. Anyway it can be fixed but it looks really annoying to do. I guess the entire wall can be rolled with a heavy layer of joint compound, smoothed by hand then sanded, then rolled again and smoothed / flatten by hand then sanded with electric sanders and lights, but you'll need to hire a seriously good finisher. Maybe you can use a very skilled finisher that has a crew who can work with quick set mud do a layer then have them sand and glaze that layer then sand again. A very expencive finisher can probably do the job. Higher the guys who work in billionairs mansions woth a few tens of millions that should do it haha.... Someone with a heavy graco sprayer and a lot of years doing level 5 will be able to fix it too. Anyway stop hiring bottom dollar haha and pay for better materials too. What's that hung with 1/2 inch ultra light?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

thats awful!!!!! it can be skimmed out though like shelwyn said. make them come back and fix it.


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> thats awful!!!!! it can be skimmed out though like shelwyn said. make them come back and fix it.


Use the correct material & it will be smooth as glass.


----------



## Tokyo Koola (9 mo ago)

Plaster 101 said:


> Use the correct material & it will be smooth as glass.
> View attachment 41870
> View attachment 41871
> View attachment 41871


Very nice! Makes the space look very clean with those ceilings.


----------

